# Just started Skyrim



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It's actually physically uncomfortable to not be playing it right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

OMSDFLSAGOMFG Skyrim is amazing


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love skyrim! Oblivion is also great .


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got back into Skyrim. 

Made and Orc assassin and i'm having fun killing all the a****** NPC's XD

and revisited my Wood Elf from when I started. Sadly I did pretty much everything on his file so there wasn't much to do except repeat quests and killing things


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been meaning to start the online version, but unfortunately for me I don't find much time for games these days. :/


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol I feel the same way!!! 
I can't wait to get home! What kind of build is your character? 
is this your first time??


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It was so good. I played it so much I don't need to be playing it anymore though  but so good :3 all their games are like crack.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got it day one, and played it for a long time. But then it go boring because it felt like all of the side quests were "Go to this dungeon, and fetch this item for me". Every now and then I'll start it up and play for a while, and then stop playing it for months and months. I did enjoy the guild quests though. I'm not sure what else there is to do though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I was playing it during my spring semester, it's a really fun game however school got in the way and I stopped playing. I'm going to try and get back in to it, maybe this week.

My mission is to kill every single person who can be killed in the game, after I beat the main game of course.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel that way about mount and blade. Tis better than crack. Elder scrolls, mehhhh, story and graphics are good but can you train and lead an army. Now that's more addicting than chocolate oreo ice cream.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I never played it.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know what you mean, OP. I played the hell out of ESIV: Oblivion and have played Skyrim a lot. I still haven't completed the main quest yet though and I started over after a long break just to do so. 

I pretty much literally had withdrawal symptoms when I couldn't play Fallout 3 because of work or y'know things like eating. lol.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I understand your discomfort. :b That game is just some of the best sh*t ever. What race and class are you playing as? Are you doing smithing or anything? Cause I only did it the second time I played and it made the experience so much more fun for me. I think I've beaten it twice now. I last played with an Orc using a battle axe. Head-butting people using the battle axe was way too satisfying.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not yet . 
I got so far through oblivion then my ps died and I lost every thing and just haven't started it again , I've had sky rim sitting there for a year or more now and still haven't started it , how lame but I want to finish oblivion first but am yet to restart that as well . I'm devastated I can't remember where the good rings are dammit .


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my first go at the game - my computer was never up to the task previously, so now it's time to catch up on everything. It's amaaaaazing.

I decided to try out a wood elf, but have since realised that my preferred play style is more hack and slash warrior. Oh well  I want to have a go at everything but haven't even figured out how to cast any spells yet


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Team wood elf FTW!

Heres mine. He was my 3rd character but he is my most played one. He's level 85.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Then what are you doing on here instead of playing?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Nanorell8 said:


> I was playing it during my spring semester, it's a really fun game however school got in the way and I stopped playing. I'm going to try and get back in to it, maybe this week.
> 
> My mission is to kill every single person who can be killed in the game, after I beat the main game of course.


 A noble quest.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

You know what's better than Skyrim? Morrowind.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

midnightson said:


> You know what's better than Skyrim? Morrowind.


 Was it the music? The wilderness? Getting lost in the hills and attacked constantly by cliff racers? I don't know, bt something made it a very special game. I think it was the general atmosphere.... understated and murky, but romantic.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

midnightson said:


> You know what's better than Skyrim? Morrowind.


Morrowind was amazing; the atmosphere, the music, The main questline, the actually having to listen to directions and getting lost as **** because their were no quest markers, venturing out into the unknown at a low level, and then getting screwed somewhere because you can't fast travel, Enchanting things to an ungodly level if you had enough money and a grand soul gem or spending the time to max out acrobatics and being able to jump like 20 feet in the air. I loved all the quirky crap thrown in too that was totally unnecessarily but entertaining, like the scroll of icarian flight or the boots of blinding speed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Getting lost in the hills and attacked constantly by cliff racers?


What? Cliff racers attacked you? 
I used a mod that disabled their aggression lol. They became aggressive only if you attacked them. I got fed up real fast of running into these ****ers 3 seconds. It was as bad as trying to get from town to town in a Final Fantasy game. A random battle every few steps.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> What? Cliff racers attacked you?
> I used a mod that disabled their aggression lol. They became aggressive only if you attacked them. I got fed up real fast of running into these ****ers 3 seconds. It was as bad as trying to get from town to town in a Final Fantasy game. A random battle every few steps.


Cliff racers wouldn't be so bad.... If like 3/4th of them weren't ****ing diseased.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> What? Cliff racers attacked you?
> I used a mod that disabled their aggression lol. They became aggressive only if you attacked them. I got fed up real fast of running into these ****ers 3 seconds. It was as bad as trying to get from town to town in a Final Fantasy game. A random battle every few steps.


 I was there for hours of game time, lost. (I was young though :b ) And they kept coming to attack me. I scaled a lot of hills, fought a lot of bandits, and eventually found my way back to civilisation.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

midnightson said:


> You know what's better than Skyrim? Morrowind.


Oblivion hands down best elder scrolls game.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

midnightson said:


> You know what's better than Skyrim? Morrowind.


Man, I had so much fun exploring TES world in that game. The combat system was terrible and I didn't even care.


----------



## Wrathstorm (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got back into Skyrim myself. Mostly because I played it on the PS3, had a huge amount of lag and then gave up. A while later (AKA last week) I picked it up again in a steam sale and have been sailing on a sea of modded goodness ever since...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Are you using mods?

I used high res texture packs, envision faces, UNP body, apache hair - combine that with the dawnguard expansion and the vampire follower is DAMMMMMN hot.

Forgot the kartharian? legguards, she also be running around barefoot


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Skyrim took over my life in 2011/2012. Put 200 hours into it over a couple of months. Unreal for me to do something like that. Must get back into some day with all the new mods and DLC.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

now I have the urge to play again. I actually thought about starting over as a female character this time.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> now I have the urge to play again. I actually thought about starting over as a female character this time.


lol i always play as female.. should start anew as male?


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> lol i always play as female.. should start anew as male?


yeah you should try that . really the only reason I chose a male character was b/c of the muscles (silly reason I know). but I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm considering a PS4 and would like to play Skyrim on that. Any idea how well it plays on a console and if any of the mods apply, or only for the PC version?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Are you using mods?
> 
> I used high res texture packs, envision faces, UNP body, apache hair - combine that with the dawnguard expansion and the vampire follower is DAMMMMMN hot.
> 
> Forgot the kartharian? legguards, she also be running around barefoot


The Cerwiden mod is amazing too, its got almost as much content as the expansions.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> yeah you should try that . really the only reason I chose a male character was b/c of the muscles (silly reason I know). but I thought it looked pretty cool.


hehe.... but i chose female char because of cuteness


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

best decision of your life my friend!! in fact that'll be the last decision of your life for a while, because you won't be participating in real life for quite some time now!


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I still play it on and off, no matter which new games I get. It's probably gonna be one of those games for me, that I'm still going to occasionally play in many years to come. The only downside for me is, the most I've reached is level 50 without getting bored and wanting to start a new character, even though I have PC and access to the amazing quest mods. Also, several characters later, the quests do feel a little repetitive. The thieves guild and dark brotherhood were by far the best, since they offered at least SOME variety.

I'm not getting online though, considering the insane costs and the amount of criticism the game has gotten.


----------



## Xioz (May 15, 2014)

I have it and I've played it for about ~40 mins. just could not get into it at all. I played oblivion for about 2 hours and never again. ): One day.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i just bought it for 5 bucks on steam. it will be 5 bucks for the next 10 minutes lol. flash sale :\


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrathstorm said:


> I just got back into Skyrim myself. Mostly because I played it on the PS3, had a huge amount of lag and then gave up. A while later (AKA last week) I picked it up again in a steam sale and have been sailing on a sea of modded goodness ever since...


Lol I'm the opposite. No lag on the PS3 and a tiny bit on the PC.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I played Skyrim on the PS3 and I'm not exaggerating, the framerate dropped to what had to be about 10 frames per second if I played for hours. If you quit the game and started it up again that fixed it though.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I had gotten it as the PC version, but my computer was too slow at the time to handle it. Never got to beat skyrim because I'd just do side missions the entire time.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyrim is better when you only use fast travel very occasionally :yes


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I played it for about 100 hours in the first two weeks after release and kinda burnt myself out. Never gone back to it since.


----------



## SASorSAS (Jul 15, 2014)

Just started Skyrim about a month ago, so awesome and highly addictive!...
Side note, I fell in love with Lydia and married her because she saved my life a million times. XD


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Just re started oblivion but can't pick my skills I really don't understand the whole levelling thing last time I ****ed it all up and had trouble beating enemies and don't want to do that again .


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Grog said:


> Just re started oblivion but can't pick my skills I really don't understand the whole levelling thing last time I ****ed it all up and had trouble beating enemies and don't want to do that again .


Pick skills you never use as your leveling skills, since enemys level at the rate that you level and actually end up being stronger than you are if your not geared. Only level up when you've gained enough skills that maximize leveling bonuses. One of the *only* things i liked going from Morrowind to Oblivion (strictly vanilla) was the enemy level scaling system.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

This game doesn't have any replay value for me, not even with mods (just like Oblivion). Once I finished the main quest and the quest line for every faction/guild (along with most of the side quests), I never touched the game again.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Never played skyrim, I don't think my computer can even play it.
Kinda skeptic about it, they don't make good RPG's like gothic 1/2 and might and magic 6/7 anymore. Is skyrim really that good? Graphics don't really impress me.. How's the gameplay? It seems like every new game is about making the game appealing like a movie with all the in-game scenes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grog said:


> Just re started oblivion but can't pick my skills I really don't understand the whole levelling thing last time I ****ed it all up and had trouble beating enemies and don't want to do that again .


There are mods to fix that if you have the game on PC. The last time i played Oblivion i got a mod that gave me +5 no matter what. Didn't need to micro manage anything so i could focus on having fun playing the game.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Pick skills you never use as your leveling skills, since enemys level at the rate that you level and actually end up being stronger than you are if your not geared. Only level up when you've gained enough skills that maximize leveling bonuses. One of the *only* things i liked going from Morrowind to Oblivion (strictly vanilla) was the enemy level scaling system.


Oh last time I chose every thing I used a lot no wonder it got hard 
Thanks heaps



Scrub-Zero said:


> There are mods to fix that if you have the game on PC. The last time i played Oblivion i got a mod that gave me +5 no matter what. Didn't need to micro manage anything so i could focus on having fun playing the game.


No it's on ps3 but thanks anyway .


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I only played for a week. Got bored of it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Grog said:


> Oh last time I chose every thing I used a lot no wonder it got hard
> Thanks heaps
> 
> No it's on ps3 but thanks anyway .


Ya..... Character creation is kind of counter-intuitive :lol.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Ya..... Character creation is kind of counter-intuitive :lol.


I hate it I just like to pick someone and play the bloody game and when things get to technical I turn them off but that's mostly due to the fact I'm a crap gamer , I'm done now and just chose every thing I never and hate using and went the total opposite to what I normally do for a start I'm a chick ha ha ha .


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

SASorSAS said:


> Just started Skyrim about a month ago, so awesome and highly addictive!...
> Side note, I fell in love with Lydia and married her because she saved my life a million times. XD


I wanted to do that also but she died in battle. I was using one of my long swords and we were both trying to defeat that snow monster, but she kept getting in the way and I accidently killed her. =/


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

...I'm planning to get Skyrim for the first time next week. I know that I'm late to the club. After getting Kingdom of Amalur as my first RPG Xbox 360 game a few months ago, I feel it's time for another RPG game.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Skyrim and Oblivion are probably my two favorite games of this console generation.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ughhh I wanna play it so bad. Currently bored of Oblivion. It was a great game while it lasted..


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Played it for like a month straight, clocked in over 60 hours, when it released in 2011. Then I got the platinum trophy for it on PS3 (the worst version for it by the way), then I just stopped playing it. It was still amazing, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's amazing with some of the community mods available too, they really improve on so many aspects.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I just recently started playing Skyrim again. It's only been 12-13 months since I last played it, but I just got this overwhelming urge to start up anew with a different character and just go through all the quests again, since I've pretty much done just about everything on my Argonian main with 170+ hours playtime.

For some reason I've been feeling strangely nostalgic recently about games that aren't very old at all. I went back and played Dark Souls (the first game) just a month or two ago, and finally got the platinum trophy which I never bothered with before. My life felt a bit empty after completing the second game, so I just had to play something Dark Souls related in order to fill that void, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm playing Skyrim again. Modded to hell too. 
I went against what i usually do and crated a hand to hand fighting Khajiit using skyrim redone's new race and perk tree. So far, so good lol. Some of the finishing moves are cool, but i wish i could do more martial art moves. Id love to have moves like paralyzing palms or a ground slam that shoves enemies away without having to invest in some kind of spell tree to get it.

Anyway. I enjoy it so far.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

I had a problem with mod addiction , it's not even funny. I broke the game 4 times , because some mods conflict with eachother but I still wanted them. At the end I had about 70 gigs of just mods. Lord of The Rings, Mass Effect, Tropical beaches and islands, silent hill emb, dinosaurs....ugh. I can't even play it anymore , because I would only start to mod it again.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wanted to finish all the trophies for it but lost heart once I noticed you have to buy Dawnguard to get the rest. I just find vampires really annoying. I play casually with mods on the PC as well as a Khajit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I had a problem with mod addiction , it's not even funny. I broke the game 4 times , because some mods conflict with eachother but I still wanted them. At the end I had about 70 gigs of just mods. Lord of The Rings, Mass Effect, Tropical beaches and islands, silent hill emb, dinosaurs....ugh. I can't even play it anymore , because I would only start to mod it again.


Yeah it can be a pain to get all the mods working in unison without crashes or breaking the game completely. That why i quit last time. Broke the game and couldn't even load my saves. I wasn't about to redo 40+ hours and level that god damn smithing again.

I got lucky this time around. The game doesn't even crash except on quick save sometimes. So i don't quick save anymore. I use the console to save.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to get back into Skyrim.

I played Oblivion to...oblivion.

I bought Skyrim a long time ago, I've even upgraded my computer greatly since and I've still only managed a few hours in the game.

I forgot how fun my Wood Elf stealthy archer was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't know where else to put this O_O






This automatically wins best Skyrim mod ever. Just based on concept alone.


----------

